# DM Looking For Skype Players



## IlexGarodan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,

I plan on starting a Skype-based D&D 4E campaign. My planned game days would be on Sundays. Is anybody interested?


----------



## ydirbut (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm interested. I'm sending a PM with my Email enclosed. Also, are you planning on using a virtual tabletop, or just skype?


----------



## ethelis (Jun 29, 2011)

I would be interested, however I have a few questions.
1- will it be RAW
2- What races would be available, just ones in the 4e PHs, any from WOTC?
3- How are you handling Character Creation
(and the hinger) 4- what time would you be running your campaign, preferably in GMT?  (I already run with an online group sunday but I really like it and want more! but they would get priority)


----------

